# Peterson Racing Green Zulu (#268) For Sale



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Peterson Racing Green Zulu, which is their shape #268, for sale. I bought this pipe last year and just don't smoke it much. I have a Killarney Red 268 that gets the majority of my VaPer smoking.

It is a shape that I really like but there's no sense having a pipe laying around that doesn't get any action that someone else could be loving.

It is just shy of 6 inches long and has a bowl height of about 1.8 inches.

It is a bright green color (stain, not paint) with a Sterling Silver Hallmarked Band and has a fishtail bit. Unfortunately, I didn't have any silver polish so I wasn't able to shine up the band before snapping the pictures.

The pipe has always been smoked with a rubber bit on it and has no teeth marks on the bit.

I bought this pipe originally from pipesandcigars.com for $115 but I'm willing to part with it for $75 (includes shipping).

Includes original box and sock.

Just PM me if you are interested.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Price Drop - $50


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, what a deal!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

This is sold. Mods can close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## 22legs (Oct 3, 2009)

- if this is still for sale i am interested -


----------

